
Nasa’s Long-delayed Return to Human Spaceflight - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/01/nasas-long-delayed-return-to-human-spaceflight/
======
tkinom
NASA's delay give opportunities to SpaceX's eventual success - not a bad
outcome for now...

------
redis_mlc
The article seems to think this is a good thing. Not sure why.

------
oh_sigh
It's NASA, not Nasa

~~~
capableweb
First off, such a small mistake that I don't think most people mind, so no
point in making a comment about it.

Secondly, HN automatically does that with titles. If you put NASA when you
submit, HN will correct it to Nasa. Then you can change it back to NASA if you
edit the title.

Thirdly, The Oxford Dictionary of Abbreviations lists NASA as "NASA (or Nasa)"
so seems correct at least somewhere in the world, but probably not in the US.

[https://books.google.es/books?id=bWwKWnp9vaoC&lpg=PA32&ots=C...](https://books.google.es/books?id=bWwKWnp9vaoC&lpg=PA32&ots=C1BmhweePn&dq=The%20Oxford%20Dictionary%20of%20Abbreviations%20nasa&pg=PA265#v=snippet&q=Space%20Administration&f=false)

